# Not mine..>> NO SHIPPING..   BUT,anyone in New England into fixing or restoring jukeboxes?



## bikesnbuses (Oct 15, 2020)

He says NO SHIPPING..sorry everyone,but if youre in the area!Pass it along..

Not mine..saw the ad..maybe someone can get something good?






						Facebook
					






					www.facebook.com
				




On Facebook in RI

if anyone in New England has interest in some jukebox parts. As I have to move in a couple of weeks, I was hoping someone would come shopping in person. My plan is to be extremely reasonable to get rid of this stuff. I would appreciate you all sharing this list or suggesting where else I might be posting this. I am in Cranston Rhode Island and really cannot ship right now. Please use my email address below or text me.

Partial list includes:

* About 500 NOS tubes from 1930?s to 1960?s, including 100 or so early Zenith radio in original boxes. No list but I will send pictures of each box. Well organized.
* 3 Seeburg 15? electro magnetic speakers in various conditions
* 1960?s Wurlizer buttons and other parts from an old operator
* Seeburg b/c keyboards and pin banks for parts
* Seeburg c/g/w mech side covers
* Vintage electronic bits and hardware
* RCA 45 player (deck) restored with stereo magnetic cartridge
* RCA 45 player (deck) with 51-1 mono cartridge
* RCA 45 player with built in amplifier ? also restored
* 2 Ristaucrat non-select parts machines
* Retro pub table with red leather stools ? highest quality and mint shape
* Clean copies of various 1950?s jukebox manuals, bound
* Large assortment of NOS phono needles and cartridges
* Professionally framed series of Wurlitzer ads from the 1940?s
* NOS in the box Capital record player from the 1950?s
* Framed Christmas picture records
* Duosonic 78 rpm suitcase record player
* Yamaha surround sound receiver with speakers

The more premium stuff
* And for the discerning collector, Ristaucrat non select in incredible condition in Original shipping box.
* Chicago coin hit parade with stand
* Wurlitzer waterfall speaker ? mint original
* Beautiful Bose 901 Series 2 ? the best Bose speakers ever made, oilcloth cones with deluxe fronts and original owners manual
* original Admiral neon sign
Thank You
Bob
Bob Favicchio
401-556-5555
RFavicchio@gmail.com<mailto:RFavicchio@gmail.com>


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 15, 2020)

I'll fix shortly..


----------



## PlasticNerd (Oct 19, 2020)

@slick


----------

